# Zelot zu schwach?



## Daniel Hellheart (13. September 2008)

Ich hab in der Beta einen Zelot bis lvl 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gespielt. Sicher, nicht sehr weit, aber mir hat er sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Mir gefällt einfach der Style irgendwie - der Zelot ist für mich das Chaos in Person.

Dann hab ich diesen Thread hier entdeckt: http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=225105

Der besagt, als Zelot ist man nur der 08/15 Heiler, der einfach nur hinten steht und Heals spammt. Und das bspw. weniger effektiv als der Schamane, da der durch sein Waaagh und die Skilltrees mehr rausholen kann. Außerdem kann der Zelot nicht wirklich auf Dmg gehen. Auch hier punktet der Schamie. Gibt's dann überhaupt einen Grund 'nen Zeloten zu spielen? Die Buffs sollen ja jetzt auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein.

Ich spiel sowieso mit 'nem Kumpel (Chaosbarbar) drum hab ich auch keine Probleme als Heiler zu leveln. Aber jetzt mal ganz objektiv betrachtet: lohnt sich ein Zelot überhaupt?


----------



## Bulk (13. September 2008)

Er ist ein Heiler, warum soll es sich nicht lohnen ihn zu spielen?


Schamane = Mix aus dmg und Heilung, macht er das eine wird er in dem anderen besser

Zelot = Heiler der immer heilen kann 


Wo liegts Problem, du erklärst es dir selbst in deinem eigenen Text oben.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (13. September 2008)

Du hast nicht verstanden, worauf ich hinaus will.

Zelot = kaum Dmg, nur Heal

Schamie = besserer Dmg UND besserer Heal im Vergleich zum Zeloten

Und jetzt frag ich mich, wieso eine Grp nen Zeloten mitnehmen soll statt bspw. zwei Schamies? Die Buffs bieten jetzt auch nicht DIE Utility. Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass der Zelot ein reiner Heiler ist, aber dann soll er doch bitte besser heilen können als ein Schamie, der ja auch noch guten Dmg fahren kann.


----------



## Preves (13. September 2008)

Also was ich sagen kann is das Zelot ein verdammt guter heiler sein wird auch wenn er am Andfang noch recht schwach auf der Brust ist steigert sich das von level zu level. ich denke das der Zelot eher ein grp healer werden wird weil er etwas wie eine blitzheilug bekommt aber auch das bleibt abzuwarten. Habe ihn nur bis level 20 spielen können doch bin ich sehr zuversichtlich. Der Zelot ist auf jeden Fall mal kein einfacher Char aber er macht Spaß und man kann ne ganze Menge damit anstellen. Ich denke auch das er wenn zu schwach ist von mythic gebufft wird . ich weiß nur aus allen Daoc das das immer ganz gut geballanced wurde.

Bis denne de Preved

-----------------------------

Kloud
http://www.walhallas-trunkenbolde.org/


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2008)

Der Shamy ist wie der Arch Mage der bessere Purehealer aber er bietet im Endgame nicht ansatzweise so geilen Support wie der Runenpriester oder Zelot, ich errinnere mich da an Instant +2k hp für xx Sekunden und kram wie "komm her zu mir, da castest du schneller" usw. ;>
Die Buffs sind es letztendlich doch, du kriegst ja nochmehr und vorallem geilere Sachen.
Zeloten sind imho verdammt geile Chars und definitiv nicht zu schwach.


----------



## Katzendruide (13. September 2008)

Joar der Schamane scheint meiner Meinung schon ziemlich gut zu sein aber ob der besser als der Zelot ist weiss ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------------------------------------
[topic="0"]
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![/topic][br][url="http://www.valenth.com"]Adopted from Valenth*[/url]


----------



## vaioooo (13. September 2008)

hi,

ein schami der sein waagh im Griff hat kommt mit sicherheit an den healoutput des zealot ran wenn er nicht sogar besser ist. Zudem kann er seine heilsprüche mit großen healoutput durch das waagh schneller casten als der zealot.
Zwar hat der Zealot seine hots und sein instant heal aber ob die es im vergleich rausreißen?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2008)

Wenn er WAAGH zu was anderem nutzt als 5* zu Healen und dann einmal nen Instant Dmg-Spell zu benutzen wird er nicht rankommen, also wenn er komplett Hybrid spielt - wenn er wirklich nur heilt müsste er aber die höreren Spitzen raushauen, aber wie gesagt, die Supports sind der Hammer. Ich finde Gobbos zwar stylisher aber wenn ich mal Destruction spielen sollte, dann nen Zeloten - in der Closed Beta fand ich den jedenfalls Top.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (13. September 2008)

vaioooo schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ein schami der sein waagh im Griff hat kommt mit sicherheit an den healoutput des zealot ran wenn er nicht sogar besser ist. Zudem kann er seine heilsprüche mit großen healoutput durch das waagh schneller casten als der zealot.
> Zwar hat der Zealot seine hots und sein instant heal aber ob die es im vergleich rausreißen?


Genau das mein ich.


----------



## vaioooo (13. September 2008)

*zealot:*
+ sehr gute buffs
+ instant heal
+ gute hots
+ braucht kein waagh

- weniger healoutput als ein guter schami-spieler
- weniger dmgoutput als ein guter schami-spieler
- solo lvln ist extrem langwierig


*schami:*
+ mehr healoutput als ein guter zealot-spieler
+ mehr dmgoutput als ein guter zealot-spieler
+ einfacheres solo lvln
+ wird bevorzugt in grps

- braucht waagh
- muss sich im kampf stürzen um ausdauernd zu heilen


ich bin der meinung das es in gruppen meist nur einen zealot geben wird. Und zwar zum buffen und zum support der eigentlichen heiler. Deswegen ist meine wahl auch auf den schami gefallen da man ihn definitiv öfters in gruppen sehen wird.
trotzdem bleibt die entscheidung was ihr nehmt allein bei euch


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (13. September 2008)

Btw, da die meisten von uns jetzt doch Ordnung spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : der Runenpriester ist quasi das Pendant zum Zelot? Was ich so die ersten 4 Level gesehen hab, unterscheiden sich die Spells nur im Namen + Aussehen. Bleibt das so?


----------



## vaioooo (14. September 2008)

der runenpriester bekommt im gegensatz zum zelot keine schwachsinnigen dmg spells die für einen heiler völlig überflüssig sind aber im großen und ganzen ist der runenpriester das gegenstück zum zelot


----------



## M_of_D (14. September 2008)

vaioooo schrieb:


> der runenpriester bekommt im gegensatz zum zelot keine schwachsinnigen dmg spells die für einen heiler völlig überflüssig sind aber im großen und ganzen ist der runenpriester das gegenstück zum zelot




Also ich würde die Dmg-Spells nicht als schwachsinnig bezeichnen, wenn du die einzelnen Pfade vom Zeloten anschaust siehst du das 2 davon auf Dots bzw. Flächenschaden gehen, ergo man kann den Zeloten auch auf Dmg spielen und somit sind die Dmg- Spells nciht sinnlos.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (14. September 2008)

Wie jetzt? ^^ So ein bisschen Dmg wär eigentlich zum Leveln nicht schlecht. Auch wenn Leveln mit das unwichtigste ist, ich will einfach Spaß im PvP, sollte man schon auch mal solo questen können.


----------



## M_of_D (14. September 2008)

vorallem die Dots sind nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (14. September 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> vorallem die Dots sind nicht zu unterschätzen.


Beim Zeloten. Aber laut euch hat der Runepriest ja so gar nix an Dmg...?


----------



## M_of_D (14. September 2008)

Doch klar, der Dmg vom Runenpriester und Zeloten ist ungefähr gleich , kommt halt darauf an welchen Pfad du skillst.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (14. September 2008)

Jo, hab mich jetzt auch bissl mit dem Runenpriester befasst und der hat zumindest einen Pfad der einigermaßen Dmg macht. Ganz ähnlich dem Zelot eben.


----------



## Sethek (14. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Jo, hab mich jetzt auch bissl mit dem Runenpriester befasst und der hat zumindest einen Pfad der einigermaßen Dmg macht. Ganz ähnlich dem Zelot eben.


Als großen Vorteil des Zeloten sehe ich seine Beweglichkeit - die meisten seiner Zauber sind "on the fly", d.h. man ist mobil, während der Schamane eher statisch ist. Wird man im PvP angegriffen, bewahrt ma sich beim weglaufen als Zelot einen Großteil seiner Heilfähigkeiten, als Schamane wirds eng.


----------



## Whitman (14. September 2008)

http://warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=275 

Video vom PVP eines Zeloten ... das is irgendwann aus der CB, ich weiß nicht wieviel seitdem am build etc geändert wurde ... jedenfalls - nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. September 2008)

vaioooo schrieb:


> *schami:*
> + wird bevorzugt in grps
> ich bin der meinung das es in gruppen meist nur einen zealot geben wird. Und zwar zum buffen und zum support der eigentlichen heiler. Deswegen ist meine wahl auch auf den schami gefallen da man ihn definitiv öfters in gruppen sehen wird.
> trotzdem bleibt die entscheidung was ihr nehmt allein bei euch



Ich frage mich wie du zu dieser Erkenntnis kommst. In der Closed Beta waren die Zeloten und Runenpriester deutlich gefragter und das bisschen Healleistung macht die wirklich mächtigen Buffs nicht wett (ich rede nicht von Runen/Malen die einfach nur +Stats geben) - zumal wir nicht bei WoW sind wo es um jeden Healpunkt ankommt, ich behaupte das der Shamys weniger in Gruppen gefragt sein wird wie der Zelot - aja btw braucht der Shamy kein WAAGH, er kanns aufbauen, benutzt es aber selten zu was anderem als 5*healen -> 1*dmg und wieder healen.


----------



## Whitman (14. September 2008)

Also ich werd nen Zeloten spielen, mit der richtigen Skillung und Spielweise wird der auch gut im PvP sein, davon bin ich überzeugt ... WAR ist schließlich auf PvP ausgelegt, also müssen alle Karrieren +- erfolgreich im PvP sein


----------



## Assor (14. September 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Dmg-Spells nicht als schwachsinnig bezeichnen, wenn du die einzelnen Pfade vom Zeloten anschaust siehst du das 2 davon auf Dots bzw. Flächenschaden gehen, ergo man kann den Zeloten auch auf Dmg spielen und somit sind die Dmg- Spells nciht sinnlos.



Alle Pfade sind eine Mischung aus Damage / Heal wobei man KEINE neue Healskills freischalten kann ausser den Ritualen.
Ein Pfad ist für Direct Heals / Damage, einer für Hots / Dots / Schilde und einer für AoE / Gruppenheilung. ( Wobei jeder Pfad ein Ritual erhält das sich für die Gruppe eignet. 

Zudem werden in den Bäumen die Harbinger ( ka wie die auf Deutsch heissen ) mit Taktiken verstärkt, welche dann dem Spielstil von DoK sehr ähneln.

Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich mit dem Zeloten am besten im RvR heilen, denn mit seinen Skills / Taktiken hält er extrem viel aus.
Ich werde teils von drei Leuten bearbeitet, geb mir ein paar Hots, schmeiss das Schild an, renn durch die Gegend wie ein Verrücker und spam meinen Instant Heal und sterben ist ein Fremdwort.

Und zum Healoutput sag ich nur eins: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man nicht vergessen darf, wann die Personen in das Spiel eingestiegen sind. (z.B. der Schamane)  Es soll nur ein Bild geben, das man als Zelot fast alleine alles wegheilt. Wobei man aber an der erhaltenen EXP Menge die Leistung gut ablesen kann. BTW die ist KEIN Sonderfall.


----------



## Elessor (15. September 2008)

also ich muss sagen, ich habe in der cb einen zeloten bis auf lvl 12 gespielt, ich habe imemr gedacht "wtf bin ich imba" schon ab lvl 7 oder 8 oder so konnte ich mich gegen 2 oder 3 gegner (je nach rang) gegenheilen und noch n paar hots auf andere setzen...dann kommt noch ein 2ter hot (rang 10 glaub) und die erste taktik(11), die mich schildet, da konnte eigentlich keiner mehr mithalten, nur runepriest und anderer zelot...

der zelot ist ein vollheiler, er braucht nichts zu tun als heilen und daher ist er der bessere heiler (zumindest wie ich mitbekommen habe - schamane auch angetestet) der schamane ist einer, der im optimalfall genausoviel dmg wie heilung macht, da er so am meisten rausholen kann, aber eben nicht am meisten heal...wenn er heilt ohne dmg zu amchen, geht ein großteil seiner klasse verloren...ein schamane ist viel mehr supporter als ein zelot, meiner meinung nach...

also wie jemand auf die idee kommt, der schamane macht mehr healoutput als der zelot...keine ahnung, ich finds blödsinn 

wer vollheiler ein will und nur nebenbei n paar dots verteilt und instants durch die male, der ist beim zeloten richtig beraten, da man vor allem hinten steht und selber eher nicht stirbt...wer auch beim solo lvln (was aber auch als zelot ganz ok geht) gut dmg machen will und vllt noch nen 2ten supporthealer in der grp hat, da passt schamane besser, dann gibts noch den jünger, der ist imme rim nahkampf, also noch mehr dd als der schamane...

die reihenfolge der healer würde ich sagen ist
zelot/runepriest -> schamane/erzmagier(hoffentlich nicht falsch jetzt...jedenfalls das gegenstück) und als dd supporter( heilt fast nur mit hots) jünger des khaine/gegenstück

btw: harbinger sind vorboten auf deutsch...

grüße,
elessor


----------



## Auriuss (15. September 2008)

Hab Zelot net selber gezockt sondern marauder und kenn se deshalb nur aus pvp bisl, aber was ich so höre kann man vllt nen kleinen wow vergleich anstellen (ja schlagt mich^^)

In wow war der Heal Pala vom heal output, auch in der arena, ganz klar über dem dudu (pala stellt hier shami da und dudu zelot)
trotzdem war der dudu besser in der arena, weil er beim heilen laufen konnte, nicht casten musste ( sehr wichtig im pvp) und auch noch cc hatte.
Das heißt jetzt nicht dass man die klassen generell vergleichen kann. Nur von der art der heilung her.
Aslo achtet nicht immer so darauf wieviel jmd jetzt in totalen Zahlen heilt (oder dmg macht), denn der ganze rest drumherum zählt viel mehr.


----------



## Noxiel (16. September 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Zelotin gemacht und bin zufrieden. Richtig Gelegenheit meine Mitspieler zu heilen hatte ich bisher zwar noch nicht, aber dafür gefällt mir die Aufmachung des Charakters und ich denke im späteren Verlauf komme ich schon zu meinem Nutzen.


----------



## Zez (17. September 2008)

Wollte eig Ordnung spielen, bin aber wieder (wie in der Beta) vom zeloten gefesselt - für das Chaos (nein kein Waghschrei!)


----------



## Sethek (17. September 2008)

Naja, addiert man Bäume und Fertigkeiten von Zelot und Schamane fallen nunmal zwei Dinge auf - ohne Bäume nehmen sie sich nicht so arg viel. Nur hat der Zelot einen für mich undurchschaubaren Mischmasch an Schaden, utility und Heilung, während der Schamanen nen astreinen utility-, Schadens- und Heilungsbaum hat.

Der Zelot zehrt eigentlich nur von 2 Dingen - HoT on the run einerseits (und spätestens seit Säulenrubbelnden Dudus of Doom beim Genreprimus wisser wir, wie effektiv das ist, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Blitz des Chaos. Ein Instant-Heilzauber (kein HoT!) ohne cooldown. Das Ding ist einfach so imba daß es kracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn kein Mega-Assisttrain kommt (einer von der Sorte wo man noch gegenheilen _könnte_) bzw. kein Stoffie grad per Heilung gegen nen MeeleeDD am Leben gehalten werden soll (und selbst da hat der Heilschamane das numerisch bessere Schild...), dann seh ich beim Schamanen schon gewisse Vorteile.

Der Zelot hat dann Vorteile, wenn er heilen soll, während ihm Bösewichter nach dem Leben trachten, da er hochmobil ist und eben den instantheal ohne CD hat - sprich im Pevaupe.

Im PvE seh ich den Heilschamanen stärker.

€dith: Wie sich das hält mit dem "Der Schamane muß Schaden austeilen um heilen zu können" - nö, muß er nicht. Er bekommt pro Schadenszauber weniger castzeit. Nur bei Zaubern ohne Castzeit geht die Effizienz hoch - er lässt sich periodisch genauso wie der Zelot mit reinem Heilen spielen.

€dit2: Das Gegenstück zum Jünger ist der Sigmarpriester, insofern passt das schon.
Unterschätzt mir übrigens den DoK und Onkel Siggi nicht - in Sachen Kurzstreckenheilung sind die - wenn sie Heilequip mit schön viel Wille haben - nicht zu verachten. 250 Zorn/Seelenessenz sind nicht viel, aber die brauchen keine AP und können die gleich noch mitverfeuern - allerdings geht in längeren Kämpfen wegen dem Nahkampfzwang logischerweise die Heilleistung runter. Finde beide Klassen als Ergänzung (auch wegen buff) in einer Gruppe eigentlich nie verkehrt, und je nachdem was man macht kriegt man mit viel Streß und gelben Fläschchen bestimmt auch den Hauptheiler hin, gut equipten tank vorausgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zelot und runenpriester haben halt einen sehr sehr hohen Komfortfaktor, die spielen sich einfach geschmeidig.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> €dit2: Das Gegenstück zum Jünger ist der Sigmarpriester, insofern passt das schon.
> Unterschätzt mir übrigens den DoK und Onkel Siggi nicht - in Sachen Kurzstreckenheilung sind die - wenn sie Heilequip mit schön viel Wille haben - nicht zu verachten. 250 Zorn/Seelenessenz sind nicht viel, aber die brauchen keine AP und können die gleich noch mitverfeuern - allerdings geht in längeren Kämpfen wegen dem Nahkampfzwang logischerweise die Heilleistung runter. Finde beide Klassen als Ergänzung (auch wegen buff) in einer Gruppe eigentlich nie verkehrt, und je nachdem was man macht kriegt man mit viel Streß und gelben Fläschchen bestimmt auch den Hauptheiler hin, gut equipten tank vorausgesetzt
> 
> 
> ...


Och also als Hauptheiler würde ich sagen ist der Dok nicht so die erste wahl, bin jetzt lvl 16 und muss sagen solange nicht der gesamte Zerg auf ein Ziel einschlägt und man jemand in der nähe hat kann man schon ordentlich Heilen, sie kommt halt nicht stoßweise sondern eher wie ein Fluss, viele Heilungen vom Dok basieren auf meinem verursachten Schaden, insofern ist das immer ein Tanz auf dem Schwert, der Zerg muss nur einmal umschwenken und schon hat man ein Problem, der Zelot sieht ihn kommen und kann was unternehmen, beim Dok tuts dann einfach richtig weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jede der 3 Heilklassen hat was gutes, der Dok bufft die Nahkämpfer, der Zealot die Fernkämpfer, und der Schami hat auch seinen Spass.

Sie haben sich schonwas gedacht als sie die Heiler desingt haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vaioooo (18. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ein Instant-Heilzauber (kein HoT!) ohne cooldown. Das Ding ist einfach so imba daß es kracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu wenig zum leben, zu viel zum sterben

so seh ich den instant-heilzauber!


----------



## 4evermore (21. September 2008)

Der Instant ist in Verbingung mit den HoTs durchaus ein mächtiges Werkzeug, weil man eben nicht stehen bleiben muss.. Einen Hot gibst du dir Instant, den anderen in 1 Sek Zauberzeit in der du dir vorher dein Schild geben kannst. Nicht selten hab ich 3-4 Gegner an mir und heile dennoch mich und sogar ab und an andere Spieler hoch. Ein Gegner wird besänftigt und wenns knapp wird haust du dein 50% Absorb-Schild an und heilst dich wieder hoch.

Der DMG-Output des Zeloten ist nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Klassen, dafür ist seine Heilleistung (gerade in Gruppen und RvR) unaussprechlich gut. Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es keine Klasse die besser und schneller heilt. Der Schamane mag größere Zahlen aufm Bildschirm haben, das wird er aber nur können wenn nicht vorher schon ein Zelot die Arbeit übernommen hat! Ich bin bisher in jedem BG eErstplatzierter gewesen und hab nebenher noch ganz gut dmg fahren können. Um das zu können muss man seine DoTs im Auge behalten, den Instant nutzen, die Male ab und an auch mal wechseln (Vortex für AE DoT z.B.).

Ich kann mich 0 beschweren udn die Buffs sind richti, richtig stark wenn die, die gebufft werden sie auch benutzen.. Auf nem höheren Level bekomme ich noch nen 3 sek-stun alle 20 Sekunden, dann gehts im RvR richtig ab. Leveln stellt kein Problem dar, wenn man nicht alleine rumrennt. Aber auch alleine kann man ab lvl 20 richtig effektiv leveln, wenn man in den richtigen Baum skillt.

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=511

Das Video hab ich auf level 17 gedreht. Man sieht auch einige lvl 18 Szenen (mit demonspittle) und ab level 20 geht die ganze Sache noch viel besser. WIr sind mittlerweile Level 23 und "bomben" jetzt knapp 20 Gegner auf einmal ohne zwischen den Kämpfen reggen zu müssen. Andere Gruppen pullen zu 5t um die 8 mobs und freuen sich, dass sie es schaffen. Natürlich hab ich dabei Fraps laufen und werd euch das Ganze auch in nem Video aufzeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer der Meinung ist der Zelot sei zu schwach, der sollte eine Klasse spielen die nicht so stressig und vielfältig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Auch ein RvR-Vid von mir wird es noch geben, sobald endlich auch andere Spieler in T3-Content kommen und ich wieder RvR-Invite bekomme (seit 3 Tagen keinen mehr gesehen xD)

MfG
Nevermore - Zelot - Borgasgrad - xindour

PS:


----------



## Metzelkoch (23. September 2008)

Also ich kann nur sagen das bis jetzt kein schami nur annähernd an meinen healoutput rankommt. Hatte schon mit rank 14 in den bgs immer Zwischen 80 und 100 k heal dabei noch ca. 7 k damage die schamis dümpel so immer bei 50k heal rum un machen dafür 5 k damage mehr. 
Wies im endgame aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen aber der Zelot is ultra geil!!!
Vergleichbar mit Priester in wow ... so in die richtung halt.

Der Damage is echt ziemlich low aber egal dafür spiel ich ja  keinen heiler!!!

Ein guter Zelot spieler ist einem schami im lvlbereich bis 20 auf jeden fall überlegen !!!

Im 1on1 kriegt mich eigentlich keiner down. ich brauch zwar ewig bisser stirbt aber er stribt vor mir !!!

Was dann kommt werden wir sehen aber ich sehe kein schwarz ^^


----------



## vaioooo (23. September 2008)

> Hatte schon mit rank 14 in den bgs immer Zwischen 80 und 100 k heal dabei noch ca. 7 k damage



das möcht ich sehn das du mit lvl 14 100k healoutput und dazu noch 7k damageoutput hast!


----------



## Metzelkoch (23. September 2008)

vaioooo schrieb:


> das möcht ich sehn das du mit lvl 14 100k healoutput und dazu noch 7k damageoutput hast!



[attachment=4997:dddddddd.JPG]


so leider lvl 16 und bissel weniger dmg aber solltst zufrieden sein. Hab mit 14 keins gemacht.

lvl 14 od 16 is fast wurst aber egal flame los ...


----------



## vaioooo (23. September 2008)

ich muss nicht flamen! ich seh ein wenn ich was falsches geschrieben habe.

trotzdem respekt!


----------



## Navidgirnuod (26. September 2008)

ich würde zu der these des threads eine gegensätzliche hinwerfen: "Ist der Zealot zu stark?" meine Erfahrung sagt nun definitiv ja... warum?

- konstante Heilleistung ohne Einschränkung im Szenario sind die Schamanen froh wenn sie 50% meiner Heilung schaffen
- deutlich bessere Überlebensfähigkeiten als die anderen Heiler (Besäftigung, Shild, 3 Hots!!! später noch nen Knockback)
- die Möglichkeit sich zu verstecken wenn nötig was der Schamane nicht kann weil er den Schaden braucht
- AP halten minimal länger durch
- Zealot in Verbindung mit einer Zauberin oder Magus wird zur Killermaschine, da sein Wiederbeleben nur 3 Sekunden Castzeit hat was nen riesen Vorteil gegenüber Schamanen darstellt UND da die Stoffdd's vor allem die Zauberin oft sterben ideal


FAZIT: vor allem der Überlebensaspekt macht den Zealot um einiges besser als bei einem Schamanen dazu sind 3 Sekunden schnellere Wiederbelebung unersetzbar


----------



## Majingu Uganija (9. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Zealot ist erst lvl 16 und die absolute powner Klasse!

KRITIK:
Bei krasem dmg BURST ist es meiner Meinung schwer sich am Leben zu halten. - zwar hat man ein absorbing shield aber das hat wenig sinn weil das ist instant weg -_- ist und kostet weiters nur unnötige AP, die für andere HOTS genutzt werden können. 

LÖSUNG:
Das beste ist Doten + die Hots aurechterhalten und laufen! Es ist zwar ne feige Taktik aber gegen melees sonst nicht anders macchbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(= Lösungsvorschläge oder andere Vorgangsweise sind gerne erwünscht)


----------



## 4evermore (9. Oktober 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ich würde zu der these des threads eine gegensätzliche hinwerfen: "Ist der Zealot zu stark?" meine Erfahrung sagt nun definitiv ja... warum?



nope.. isser nich.. eher im gegenteil..



> - konstante Heilleistung ohne Einschränkung im Szenario sind die Schamanen froh wenn sie 50% meiner Heilung schaffen



Falsch - ein Schami kann ebenso konstant heilen, er baut zwar Waagh auf, er BRAUCHT aber keines um zu heilen. Da er nen Heilbaum hat den er skillen kann während unsere Heals in den Bäumen verstreut liegen, kann er viel effektiver heilen.. Zusätzlich kann er nach 5 Heals nen Waagh-verstärkten DoT setzen der das Defensivziel heilt..



> - deutlich bessere Überlebensfähigkeiten als die anderen Heiler (Besäftigung, Shild, 3 Hots!!! später noch nen Knockback)



Auch Schrott.. Schamanen haben auch ein Schild, auch ne Besänftigung und richtig geskillt nen Knockback mit 20 Sek CD statt 60 wie der Zelot.. Dazu müssen sie zwar in den Schadensbaum skillen aber nen Ranged Knockback mit 20 Sek CD is das auch wert.. Ansonsten hat er einfach die besseren Heal, was die Survivability nunmal ausmacht..



> - die Möglichkeit sich zu verstecken wenn nötig was der Schamane nicht kann weil er den Schaden braucht



Informier dich mal.. N schamane BRAUCHT keinen Schaden zu machen, er kanns nur einfach viel besser als wir.. Nochmal nachlesen bevor du hier Leuten die Fragen haben Mist erzählst..



> - AP halten minimal länger durch



Auch nich richtig.. Der Schamane hatn HoT mehr und dadurch weniger AP-Verbrauch als ein Zelot der irgendwann seinen Instant spammen muss..



> - Zealot in Verbindung mit einer Zauberin oder Magus wird zur Killermaschine, da sein Wiederbeleben nur 3 Sekunden Castzeit hat was nen riesen Vorteil gegenüber Schamanen darstellt UND da die Stoffdd's vor allem die Zauberin oft sterben ideal



Schami kann seinen Rezz sogar auf Instant skillen, nur zur Info... Nebenbei kann der auch ne Zauberin heilen, mit dem Unterschied dass er seinen Gruppenmitgliedern noch alle 10 Sek Extra-DmG verleiht.. Zumindest da trumpft der Zelot mit seinen "Marks"



> FAZIT: vor allem der Überlebensaspekt macht den Zealot um einiges besser als bei einem Schamanen dazu sind 3 Sekunden schnellere Wiederbelebung unersetzbar



FAZIT: Erst informieren, dann denken, dann schreiben...

Vergleich mal den Runenpriester mit dem Zelote.. Schon da haben wir Nachteile.. Dann sind alle anderen Heilklassen einfach effektiver in der Heilleistung.. Der DoK hat extrem starke Gruppenheals, die er ohne AP Aufwand casten kann.. Natürlich muss er dazu in die Gegnergruppe, aber für die Heilleistung geh ich da gerne rein.. Der Schamane heilt effektiver und macht in der selben zeit auch mehr Schaden als der Zelot.. Der einzige Pluspunkt des Zeloten liegt in den Marks und den Runen..


----------



## Riear (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leutz

Ich spiele eine Zelotin (mittlerweile lvl 13) und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Diese Klasse macht mir speziell sehr viel Spaß und ich habe im Moment keine Klasse gefunden die mir den gleichen Spaß bietet (ausser Squiqtreiba da ich se von den Skillz her geil finde (:  ) 

Also das Heilen klappt echt super und was ich persönlich sehr geil finde ist das auch der Schaden nicht zu kurz kommt wenn man gut mit den Aktionspunkten haushaltet. 

In meinen Augen ist der Zelot eine echt tolle Klasse und sie wird definitiv mein Main werden.


MfG

Zerokaia (Realm-Galrauch)


----------



## vaioooo (10. Oktober 2008)

Riear schrieb:


> was ich persönlich sehr geil finde ist das auch der Schaden nicht zu kurz kommt




abwarten
spätestens ab lvl 20+ ist der dmg output des zealot eine qual


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein Zelot ist zwar erst lvl18, mein Schamie dafür lvl38, im Vergleich kommt der Schamie aktuell weit besser weg, wobei ich das jetzt gar nicht so gut finde aber im Moment ist es so.

Die Marks und die Runen sind definitiv Vorteile des Zeloten, dafür hat der Schamie auf fasst allen andern Gebieten klar die Nase vorn.
Ich mache mit Schamie mehr Schaden neben dem heilen, ich habe bessere Hots, ein besseres Schild, Instant Rezz, Gruppenrezz, alle paar Sek Knockback.....

Wenn beide frei heilen können liegt der Schamie im Moment etwas vorne. Ich habs heute mal in 15 Szenarios getestet, ich als lvl38 Schamane, ein lvl40 Zelot und ein lvl40 Schamie, wir standen nur hinten und haben durchgeheilt was das Zeug hält, alle Szenarien gewonnen, wir sind nur an NPC gestorben und haben uns sofort gegenseitig gerezzt.

Der Zelot lag immer hinter dem lvl40 Schamie und zu 70% auch hinter mir, rechnet man den Schaden noch ein den ich zusätzlich gemacht habe lag ich immer vor ihm. Ist natürlich nur bedingt aussagekräftig aber der Zelot hat wirklich alles gegeben was ging so wie wir auch.

Nachteil seh ich vor allem an den Skillbäumen des Zeloten bei dem die Heals auf alle Trees verteilt sind während ich beim Schamie alles in einem habe, zudem sind wie gesagt viele Skills schlicht effektiver.

4evermore hat das ja oben bereits die Vorteile gepostet, schaut euch mal die SKills beider Klassen an und vergleicht selber.

PS: Spass macht der Zelot trotzdem, das will ich gar nicht absprechen, ist bei mir im Moment eine Geschmackssache das ich lieber den Schamie spiele, ein starker Heiler ist der Zelot auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (11. Oktober 2008)

Zelot macht mir im RvR Spaß. Werd aber trotzdem noch einen Schamie antesten. V.a. im Solo Leveln dürfte der um einiges angenehmer zu spielen sein, da er wesentlich mehr Dmg Output hat.

Der Zelot ist evtl besser, wenn's NUR ums reine Heilen geht, da er eben absolut nicht auf Dmg angewiesen ist. Aber, wenn der Schamie sein Potential ausschöpft, sprich auch Dmg macht, zieht er auch was die Heilleistung angeht, am Zeloten vorbei.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (11. Oktober 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Der Zelot ist evtl besser, wenn's NUR ums reine Heilen geht, da er eben absolut nicht auf Dmg angewiesen ist. Aber, wenn der Schamie sein Potential ausschöpft, sprich auch Dmg macht, zieht er auch was die Heilleistung angeht, am Zeloten vorbei.



Nicht vergessen, ein Heal Schamie braucht keinen Schaden zu machen um zu heilen, macht er auch nicht, ein Heal Schamane heilt einfach und sonst nix. Ist immer noch verbreitet das man Schaden machen muss um effektiv zu heilen, dabei heilt man effektiv schlechter/weniger wenn man Schaden macht.


----------



## Metzelkoch (11. Oktober 2008)

Ist es nicht so das wenn man als Zelot mit lvl 40 voll auf Hots geht die weitaus besseren Hots hat als der Schami ??
Keine Behauptung hab ich nur gelesen.

Abgesehen davon wird an der Balace der heiler bestimmt noch gefeilt werden und mal gucken was kommt ... umso schlechter der Zelot jetzt ist umso seltener bin ich im Endgame !! Das ist der allergrößte Pluspunkt für mich ^^

mfg


----------



## Maggis (12. Oktober 2008)

Als Heil-Schami ist es meiner Meinung nach sowieso das Beste nur zu heilen und die 5 Gork-Waaagh für den Spell zu benutzen, der das defensive Ziel um den verursachten Schaden heilt...


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (12. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Hots kann ich nicht genaus sagen da mein Zelot nur lvl19 ist, soweit ich weiß hab ich mit dem Schamie einen Hot mehr. Im Moment dürfte der reine Healouput beim Schamanen größer sein, dafür hat der Zelot die besseren Buffs/Debuffs.

@Maggis
So wie ich das sehe nutzen die meisten Schamanen den aufgeladenen Whaaag für einen Instant AP Drain, hat sich auch bei mir am nützlichsten rausgestellt. Ansonsten heißt es wie gesagt nur heilen,heilen, heilen, in vielen Fällen bin ich gar nichtmal nah genug dran um Schaden zu machen, ich versuche die 100 Fuss Heilreichweite schon zu nutzen. Ansonsten geht maximal ein paar Dots und Debuffs auf den Gegner.

Ein Entwickler hat ja mal gesagt das es in WAR keine reinen Heiler gibt die nur hinten stehen und heilen, aber das heißt ja nicht das man das nicht doch so machen kann und trotzdem gut heilt. In Szenarien wo es gut läuft stehen neben mir immer 1-2 andere Heiler auf max Range die mitheilen.


----------



## Phunkydrumm (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinem  Lvl 18 Zelot (Helmgard) recht  zufrieden.
Mit dem Zeloten ist man eigendlich immer auf Platz 1-3 von der Heilleistung
(wenn man sich nur auf das heilen konzentriert und nicht sinnlos dots rumwirft die sowiso  keinen töten)

Im Moment habe ich nur  2hots  einen springend hot, Absorbschild  inst. minniiiiii heal  und einen  3sec heal der fast nie ankommt  (weil Ziel denn schon tot  ist , oder  um die Ecke läuft)


Ich würde sagen Zelot bitte so lassen wie er ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


m.f.G  Phunkydrumm
Zelot Helmgard


Ps.: BITTE BITTE   keine near sight einfühen   danke


----------



## RageDonkey (14. Oktober 2008)

Also die Behauptung Shamy>Zelot stimmt eindeutig nicht!
Ebenso wenig wie Zelot> Sahmy ...

Einfach *voll auf Hot* und den Rest in AE und BUM!
Das *Ritual* mit seinem Schild ist einfach imba.
*Überspringende Veränderung* immer in zergs.
*Tzentchs Stärkungsmittel *soviel es geht.
Wer dann noch dmg bekommt wird mit *Dunkle Arznei* vollgepumpt :]

Bei mir purzeln die grünen Zahlen massenweise...
Den DMG kann man im Pvp jedoch nur effektiv auf heiler anwenden indem man sie "verflucht",
dadurch bekommen sie pro heal um die ~400dmg, damit kann man in der Hitze des Gefechts ordentlich Druck aufbauen!

Als kleinen Beweis häng ich mal ein kleines Pic an :]
*p.s ja, man kann trotzdem von shamys überholt werden, kein mimimi etc  blaaa.. danke, es ist lediglich mal eine andere Perspektive :])

ER MACHT EINFACH NUR SPAß . aus basta xD


----------



## Deornoth (16. Oktober 2008)

wer viel zeit hat, sollte mal das hier lesen, da steht so ziemlich ALLES zu diesem undmehr themen drin. von zusammenfassung kann man da kaum mehr sprechen, ist immernoch lang genug.

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=108973

zum skillen...ich bin 13 jetzt und habe noch nicht geskillt, weil ich mich wirklich so gar nicht entscheiden kann. auch ungeskillt bin ich in szenarien regelmäßig auf pltz 1 bei den heilern. schaden ist mir ehrlich gesagt im pvp wurscht aber ich spiele halt schon auch die eine oder andere q und bin solo unterwegs. mich wundert nur, dass der pfad der dämonenkunst so stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=15#6:4...94:695:696:8612

finde ich zb auch sehr reizvoll, gerade wenn man auch solo unterwegs ist, passt das und ich denke, dass trotzdem noch genug heilung übrig sein wird.

und ich kann meinem vorposter nur zustimmen, spaß macht der char allemal, ist einfach arschcool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. wobei die kleinen grünen auch echt nett sind, aber 2 heiler muss ich nicht gleich leveln...


----------



## Katalmacht (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das mein Schami ( getestet bis LVL 17) überall also bei Heilung + gelichzeitig Schaden bei solo questen einfach im ganzen Spiel einfach leichter angenehmer zu spielen ist und auch überall nen höheren Wert erziehlt als meinZelot ( momentan 16), trozdem werde ich den Zeloten weiter spielen weil mir die Art und Weise besser gefällt.

Was mich aber irgednwie stört sind die Meisterschaftsbäume da gibts zwar überall viel aber nichts was sich wirklich toll anhöhrt beim Schami gibts da eingies mehr wo man sagt Das muss ich haben.

Irgendwie scheint mir der Zelot bisschen verwurschtelt.


----------



## Belandur (9. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Wer nur auf den Heal/DMG Output guckt ist bei WAR (Meiner Meinung nach) Falsch, da dieses spiel auf Teamplay ausgelegt ist.

Zu den Klassen:
Sowohl der Zelot als auch der Schamane haben Vor/Nachteile.

Ich habe bis jetzt nen Erzmagier und nen Zeloten gezockt und mir persönlich gefällt der Zelot besser, da ich finde das er einfach weniger bzw kaum casten muss.

Bei wem kamm schon nicht ein Heal 1-2 sec zuspät^^


----------



## Rodney (10. Januar 2009)

Der "Trick", den Zeloten sinnvoll zu spielen, liegt schlicht und ergreifend in der Skillung.
Währund du bis Level 40 viel mehr solo am questen bist, brauchst du natürlich deinen Damage.
Wenn du dann Heal skillst musst du noch nicht wundern, dass die anderen in der Zeit, in der du einen Mob legst, fünf töten.

Während des Levelns sollte der Zelot auf seinen AoE-Zweig, den Pfad der Dunklen Riten setzen.
Hier bekommt er chaotische Hetze und WInde des Wahnsinns, was jedem Mob innerhalb kürzester Zeit den Boden unter den Füßen wegzieht.

Ab 40 machst du so gut wie nichts mehr solo; zumindest ging es mir so.
Ich habe dann Alchemie vollgeskillt, 19-0-6, was meine Single-Heals aufmotzt nd beim aktuellen Wille-Wert von ca. 915 teilweise bis zu 3000, 3500erter Healcrits rausfeuert.
Die 6 Punkte in dunkler Riten sind da insofern sehr gut aufgehoben, weil man Ritaul des Wahnsinns zur Verfügung bekommt, was das heilen von einzlenen gruppen um X-faches erleichtert.

Es gibt jede Menge Gründe den Zeloten zu spielen und ich würde keine Sekunde zögern, mir wieder einen zeloten hochzuzocken.


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

Ich finde der Zelot ist momentan der schlechteste Heiler und Schaden macht er auch keinen... Dank dem DMG Patch lässt sich nichtmal mehr gegen einen solo WL oder solo Schattenkrieger anheilen, die machen mehr Schaden als ich heilen kann und können nebenbei noch 50% heal debuffen, silencen UND hots vom Ziel entfernen...
Überleben im T4 ist auch ein Fremdwort für Zeloten, die gegen gute Gegner spielen, das ist aber bei allen Heilern so...
Wenn ich einen WL wegkicke kann der instant und ohne cooldown wieder zu mir springen, was das ganze natürlich sehr sinnvoll macht, denn ich kann unglaublicherweise ja auch alle 60 sekunden kicken und bin damit total über xD

Naja subjektiver Eindruck, aber ich finde auch die bis auf die Rituale und Wind des Wahnsinns völlig sinnlosen skills und die Verteilung der Heals auf 3 verschiedene Bäume sind ein arger Einschnitt in das Heilerdasein...


----------



## Nasgor/Averland (22. Februar 2009)

Also das der Schamaen mehr heilt als der Zelot ist nicht wahr, ich muss ehrlich sagen das ein Zelot wenn er seine Klasse spielen kann jeden Schamanen im Sc versenken kann, allein der instant heal der bis zu 1k criten kann is schon derbe.
Schamane hat natürlich auch seine Vorteil, siehe instant rezz, +10 Crit und üble Hots aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht das es an einen guten Zeloten ranreicht.


> Ich finde der Zelot ist momentan der schlechteste Heiler und Schaden macht er auch keinen...


Also dazu muss ich sagen du hast keine Ahnung vom zeloten wtf


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (24. Februar 2009)

Was mir persönlich überhaupt nicht gefällt, sind Leute, die einen Zeloten auf Level 20 oder weniger spielen und dann Sätze wie "Leveln geht ganz gut so." oder "Die Klasse sollte man so lassen wie sie ist." lassen. 

Also bei uns auf Hergig gibt es ein paar Heiler, die sich ziemlich reinhängen und gute Ergebnisse liefern. Allerdings ist es oft so, dass ich in Szenariotabellen Zeloten genauso wie Schamanen mit Heilwerten unter aller Sau sehe. Ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei uns auf Hergig so ist, aber was mit Level 40 schwer an +200k Heal sein soll, verstehe ich absolut nicht. Als ich dann letztens den Schami gesehen habe, der vom Schwarzork im Heal geschlagen wurde, da habe ich angefangen mir Sorgen zu machen...


----------



## Maddin123 (25. Februar 2009)

also zelot is meines erachtens der bessere heiler (wenn auch nur knapp...)

im sz heilt man SOOOOO viel wenn man spielen kann! aber schamis können halt nen instant-reez und nen laufdot...


----------



## Tabasco567 (4. März 2009)

der zelot ist als reiner heiler absolut unterpowert.

und es ist insofern schade, weil jünger und schammies als hybriden neben der heilung auch nett schaden raushauen und deshalb mehr ruf und xp bekommen. 


BUFFT ZELOTEN! ernsthaft


----------



## zadros (5. März 2009)

Alle Heals in EINEN Baum + ein paar skillbare supportfähigkeiten wären echt Klasse oder aber GRP und single heal auf 1.5 sek zauberzeit runter um die nicht vorhandene selbstverteidigung zu kompensieren


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. April 2009)

Ich finde die Rating süchtigen in scs immer Kacke...

wenn ich jeden deppen vollhotte und michh immer ins getümmel schmeisse und sinnlos AE-Heal spamme
habe ich auch nen 500k rating aber das hat mir nix gebracht. leiber heile ich meine stammgruppe taktisch hoch und wir roxxorn gemeinsam alles weg!


----------



## softcake_orange (9. April 2009)

Wenn ihr den Zeloten als Heiler so underpowered findet, dann macht doch lieber dmg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tribaldoc (18. April 2009)

Daniel schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Beta einen Zelot bis lvl 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



im vergleich zu schamanen auf dem gleichen level bin ich immer vorne als zelot. 
nix gegen schamanen. ich bin als zelot immer froh wenn welche an bord sind. zeloten und schamanen sind eine symbiose. teamplay pur. ich liebe schamanen. aber so zu tun das sie besser heilen ist auch verkehrt. sie sind genauso starke heiler wie zeloten. punkt. sie heilen anders. das wars auch schon. gruß an alle schamanen. see you on averland!


----------



## tribaldoc (18. April 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der Shamy ist wie der Arch Mage der bessere Purehealer aber er bietet im Endgame nicht ansatzweise so geilen Support wie der Runenpriester oder Zelot, ich errinnere mich da an Instant +2k hp für xx Sekunden und kram wie "komm her zu mir, da castest du schneller" usw. ;>
> Die Buffs sind es letztendlich doch, du kriegst ja nochmehr und vorallem geilere Sachen.
> Zeloten sind imho verdammt geile Chars und definitiv nicht zu schwach.



sie sind schwach, wenn sie solo unterwegs sind. in der zeit in der ich einen npc umhaue, machen dd oder tankklassen nen ganzen wald platt. die dmg zauber sind verbesserungswürdig. an der heilung stimmt alles. 

aber ich will nicht meckern. anspruchsvoll und geil. wie ein vorredner schon sagte, die personifizierung von chaos. einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tribaldoc (18. April 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Alle Pfade sind eine Mischung aus Damage / Heal wobei man KEINE neue Healskills freischalten kann ausser den Ritualen.
> Ein Pfad ist für Direct Heals / Damage, einer für Hots / Dots / Schilde und einer für AoE / Gruppenheilung. ( Wobei jeder Pfad ein Ritual erhält das sich für die Gruppe eignet.
> 
> Zudem werden in den Bäumen die Harbinger ( ka wie die auf Deutsch heissen ) mit Taktiken verstärkt, welche dann dem Spielstil von DoK sehr ähneln.
> ...


----------



## Rodney (4. Mai 2009)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei uns auf Hergig so ist, aber was mit Level 40 schwer an +200k Heal sein soll, verstehe ich absolut nicht.



Wie zur Hälle kommst du mit einem Zeloten auf 200.000 Heal?!
Ich bin so zufrieden, wenn ich auf 100.000 komme, aber 200.000?!

_What The Fish._

Wie machst du das?!?


----------



## ChiisanaAkuma (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn man sich richtig Positioniert und seine elute am leben hälst kommt das alleine.
Hatte letztens auch im sc 185k heal und ich bin lvl 23
Vorallem Staub ist da sehr nützlich dazu die luete einzeln mit dem hot und wenns knapp wird schnell en schild und weiter healen 
oder schnell rezzen und ein staub da hast du dann gleich auch den gerezzten gehealt 

@ topic
also ich liebe meinen Zeoloten stimmt schon das lvl fällt solo echt schwer man macht nur träge dmg
aber gerade abends durch sz geht es eigentlich ganz fix muss es dann nur nutzen 

mfg


----------



## zadros (12. Mai 2009)

seit den letzten patches einigen umskillaktionen und ausrüstungstausch bin ich relativ zu frieden - 40er sc's mit 400k heal sind keine seltenheit mehr, aber überlebenstechnisch ist er immernoch weit hinter einem siggi / dok obwohl ich nun wenigstens in der heilleistung ( mit single heal ) an eben jene ran komme...
Die größte Stärke des Zelot ist jedoch single target peak schaden wegheilen - 200 leben buff + 900-1200er single instant crits retten einem schnell den hintern!


----------



## Haenkor (2. April 2010)

Thread-Necro ;-)

Wie sieht es denn im Moment mit dem Zeloten aus?

Ich spiele WAR im Moment mit der trial-version und wollte einfach mal wissen ob sich seit dem Zeitpunkt, als dieses Thema aktuell war, etwas verbessert/verschlechtert hat beim Zelot.


----------

